# How do people in skyscraper cities feel about skyscrapers?



## azn_man12345 (Dec 24, 2010)

Hi all. Azn Man here. I live in the biggest city in my state, Wichita. Even then, Wichita has only about 350,000 people. I have been interested in skyscrapers and supertalls for about 4 years now and wish to become an architect when I grow older. 

Obviously, being in a somewhat small city (or at least a very boring one), you don't see many people around here with an interest in skyscrapers like I do. But my question is: do people in the skyscraper cities of the world know much about skyscrapers?


Do people in New York know that the WTC will have 4 towers, 3 of them over a thousand feet tall?

Do Chicagoans know about the Chicago Spire and how it was cancelled?

Do the residents of Shanghai know about the Three Brothers and the rising Shanghai Tower?

Do the ones in Hong Kong know that their beloved International Commerce Center once would've risen over the mountains?

Do the people of Dubai know that they boast more tall buildings than any city in the world?


If you live in one of those cities (or other skyscraper cities like Guangzhou or Shenzhen ), how do your friends and peers feel about skyscrapers? How do they react when you talk about them? Do they care for them on an even close level to how we care for them?


----------



## Wunderknabe (Jun 29, 2010)

Thats indeed an interesting topic. I would like to hear some some skyscraper-citiers opionions on that.

However, I guess its the same like with most people in other cities too: they (the average citizen of course ) don't know much about their city's history and its buildings in detail.

What users in this forum know is already very specialized knowledge.


----------



## azn_man12345 (Dec 24, 2010)

Well maybe not the average citizen in an average city. But I'm sure someone in NY has at least basic knowledge of skyscrapers, no?


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

most people are ignorant and no nothing about that stuff i think. they may know what they see. so they know about their buildings they have, but for what is rising probably only a bit if they read it in newspaper.


----------



## jabroni (Mar 24, 2011)

I think most Americans don't know much about anything except pop culture and whatever petty gossip is going on amongst their family/work/friends. Congratulations on being interested in something beyond the Kardashian sisters.

I'm kidding (sort of)

In Boston I don't think people pay too much attention unless there is some sort of threat to their view or they think construction will interupt their normal routine, then they turn into NIMBY's.


----------



## Luli Pop (Jun 14, 2010)

I don't like them, skyscrapers are human-unfriendly.


----------



## azn_man12345 (Dec 24, 2010)

And why do believe that?


----------



## Ron Zuchorsky (Sep 8, 2019)

Very good question! I know it's 8 years ago you were talking about that, but topic still actual.



azn_man12345 said:


> How do people in skyscraper cities feel about skyscrapers? do people in the skyscraper cities of the world know much about skyscrapers?
> 
> Do people in New York know that the WTC will have 4 towers, 3 of them over a thousand feet tall?
> 
> ...


I would be very quirious also if is that important for people how the tower looks like? Does it have any sign meaning? Any soul ? Something that the inhabitant knows, what the place where she/he lives , means at all. Usualy ansere for that got only architect or builders of the skyscraper but inhabitants sometimes or even mostly don't care about the skin they stay in. Am I right? If answere was "yes" that would mean very sad constatation that skyscrapers for people mostly should be build as a boxes .Huge boxes and that form less is more is sufficient for them at all:hmm::cripes::?

My opinion is oposite. Architectural form should have an easy recognizable soul for average citizen of that city.Easy mesage. Construction body is only the result of that what we want to show for everybody to know or remember about that object. Function is important but on the second or third place of importance. People usualy wait or deserve that objects are good solved "itself" so they don't feel it .


----------

